# Being bullied for having time off sick? Chefs don't call in sick?



## chefpl85 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just a questions? I'm a qualifier chef, work in a large hotel in a small country town, have been employed at the same venue for over 7 .5years. I didn't have one sick day, or call in sick for 5.5 years- had one week holiday in that time, and 4 booked off sat- Tuesday ( long weekends u could say). Now... I was very sick for 10months, I worked, even in pain, and all the Sh!t I was going thru never complained, I wasn't contagious but it was killing me. I had 2 days off in that Time whilst sick ( one being to travel to see dr )until I had my operation, I had 3 weeks of my own holiday for it, I planned it around work, chose a quieter time to do so, I copped that much crap from my head chef and sous chef ( only when sous chef was sucking up head chefs ass, other times she was all good) I went back to work, then had 1 day off due to allergic reaction from medication. Have been all healthy and good since.. About 12 months. Back to normal better and healthier,. In that time I was never questioned about my work ethic, or nothing, always praised with what I done, considering the circumstances. I have never let them down, I'm loyal consistent, ect.. Now... I recently burnt myself.. ( not at work) chemical burn to foot, pretty severe burn. 1,2,3rd degree burns. I swapped my roster so I had two days off when I done it, been working the last week and a half ( i don't cry but putting work boots on I have shed a tear or two lol)I have had to call in sick for a couple days ( I gave them as much notice as I could), and now I have everyone in the kitchen pissed off at me, copped a mouth full from head chef, got told... Can't u have antibiotics next week? ( I have to spend couple days in hospital Iv as its started to go gross) they know it's pretty bad- it's defiantly skin graft material but I refused due to keeping work happy), why the hell do we revolve so much of our life not around food, but making people happy!? I've always put work before me, family, health and everything. I worked the day before giving birth ( not once but twice) and went to work the following day as well. Why is being a chef so shunned apon calling in sick, or having time off!?! More of a vent than anything lol. Sorry


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

Listen Chef, your health always comes first. If you work for someone who doesn't understand how important that is then you need to get out. Don't get me wrong, this profession will always be the kind where you don't call out unless there is an extreme circumstance, but hospital visits, skin grafts....etc., that's the real deal. Calling out sick is always going to get you some attention, but it should remain professional. Health and family should always come first, no matter what you do for a living.


----------

